# Phragmipedium caudatum var. giganteum



## CodPaph (Dec 4, 2007)

This is an adult plant that I bought recently:


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 4, 2007)

Alright!


----------



## Candace (Dec 4, 2007)

wow.


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 4, 2007)

WOW. :drool: What a beauty. It looks so healthy and well grown.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2007)

That's gorgeous. And it has nice companions, also.


----------

